# Cat attack,one baby survived?



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

hello.
my little sister found a wood pigeons nest and i told her to leave it alone.
the next day she came running to me that our neighbours cat was climbing that very same tree.i climbed up to chase the cat away but i was too late 
blood and feathers everywhere,one baby ripped open  the cat was going for the other baby but i literally pushed it off the tree (hate cats)
i took the baby home and its about 15 days old (i checked a baby pigeons day to day growth pictures)
its crop was full so i left it alone for a while in a shoebox with tissues.
later i bought cow and gate baby food,the flavour is banana and cookie crumble.i checked ingredients for no milk.i fed the baby with a syringe (no needle) but that was really hard as the baby was big enough to realise that i am not its mammy.anyway,its sleeping now.i have pigeon mix for my handraised feral that i can feed it later.also...can i handraise this baby without it getting PPMV from my feral?and yeah,you might think 'why do you need advice on handfeeding if you already did that before?' but no...i had baby bird formula that i bought from my savings (im 16 and i handraised Mandie the feral secretly from my parentsbut now i dont have the money for formula.can i feed the cow and gate baby food? i also added egg and a pinch of sugar/salt. anything else?
will this baby trust me?it is SO scared of me i feel so sorry for it too  
help is appreciated


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please follow the advice on this link for caring for the baby:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you for the quick reply  hmm..very useful.thanks


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with hand feeding the baby. Come by and post some pics to see him/her growing.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Woodpigeons are notorious for being very "skittish" and jumpy at the least thing, and do not "tame down" the way that ferals will.
Its just their nature as they do not live in the city and scavenge from humans the same way as ferals do.
I presume the pmv bird you are referingto is Mandie ?
If so, from what you have posted about Mandie already, I really dont think She has PMV. The drooping head can easilly be caused by injury (esp from falling out a nest), and can come & go for a bit till the injury is fully healed.
It is however better to err on the cautious side, so keep them separate, do not mix food & drinking dishes & make sure you wash hands thoroughly between handling each.
As far as the woodie goes, have you checked it over thouroughly just in case the cat did swipe it ? as it would need antibiotics if it did.
It really would be better if you can find a rescue centre nearby that can take care of it and then be able to release it with others of its own kind as it is very difficult because of their general behaviour to do a soft realease routine with a woodie.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

well there is no rescue centres anywhere near me.we dont even have vets!about mandie:she definately has PMV because all the symptoms are there but shes getting better fast.lol,mandie tries to attack the baby and when i push her away she starts flying around wildly  jealousy...
anyway,the baby is kinda getting used to me.i fed it the same baby food but i put more seeds in this time because last time her poop was really runny.it has turned a light brown/mustardy colour but im guessing its because of the food.after i fed it,it snuggled up in my hands and fell asleep ^.^
no,the cat didnt get it at all but i cleaned her over with warm water using a cotton wool pad just in case i didnt see any scratches.oh and about releasing it...i dont mind keeping it so there is no problem there.of course im gonna give it an opportunity to fly away but if she(gonna call her a she)doesnt wanna fly away,thats fine 
thank you for all the help but i still didnt get the answer to if i can keep feeding it the cow and gate banana and cookie crumble baby food?im gonna go to the shop to get frozen corn and peas now.i will keep telling you how the newly named Bubba is getting on


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonlover2k11 said:


> well there is no rescue centres anywhere near me.we dont even have vets!about mandie:she definately has PMV because all the symptoms are there but shes getting better fast.lol,mandie tries to attack the baby and when i push her away she starts flying around wildly  jealousy...
> anyway,the baby is kinda getting used to me.i fed it the same baby food but i put more seeds in this time because last time her poop was really runny.it has turned a light brown/mustardy colour but im guessing its because of the food.after i fed it,it snuggled up in my hands and fell asleep ^.^
> no,the cat didnt get it at all but i cleaned her over with warm water using a cotton wool pad just in case i didnt see any scratches.oh and about releasing it...i dont mind keeping it so there is no problem there.of course im gonna give it an opportunity to fly away but if she(gonna call her a she)doesnt wanna fly away,thats fine
> thank you for all the help but i still didnt get the answer to if i can keep feeding it the cow and gate banana and cookie crumble baby food?im gonna go to the shop to get frozen corn and peas now.i will keep telling you how the newly named Bubba is getting on


I have not heard of that food, so I can't tell you if it is good for the bird. Please keep Mandie seperated from the baby because she can be contagious no matter what disease she possibly has.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

*anyone know age?*

this is Bubba today  what a cutie huh? age please?
around 15 days right?


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

one more thing,is her crop full enough or do i need to feed more?


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> I have not heard of that food, so I can't tell you if it is good for the bird. Please keep Mandie seperated from the baby because she can be contagious no matter what disease she possibly has.


its real baby food  i used to love it as a baby myself


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

pigeonlover2k11 said:


> one more thing,is her crop full enough or do i need to feed more?




What a cutie!!
From the pic. i think it could be feed more. But for now you have to waith untill the crop is empty and then feed her untill crop feels full, lumpy and squishy.

I love the setting in the nest with the grass.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to be really careful that the baby is digesting properly and making sure to feed it only when crop is empty, that is why to feed what is recommended for the baby and always warm, and make sure baby is warm.*


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Yepp *



Skyeking said:


> *You need to be really careful that the baby is digesting properly and making sure to feed it only when crop is empty, that is why to feed what is recommended for the baby and always warm, and make sure baby is warm.*


of course the baby is warm every time i feed it and actually its always warm today Bubbly (changed the name a little in case its a boy  )
has grown!i didnt notice but my sister said 'woah,its so much bigger!'
Bubbly is doing fine though still really scared of me.she snaps her beak at me and huffs and puffs  looks funny but i do feel really sorry for her(or him)
i started feeding her the defrosted peas but its still hard to get them in :/
sometimes while im on the computer and shes on my lap,she starts squeaking  
also,when should i start weaning her?
i guess its good that Bubbly is scared of me.easier to release in the future.
im gonna keep handling to a minimum.
thanks for the help 
Maria xxxx
p.s ill keep updating and postin pics


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not ready to be released. First it has to learn to fly well and eat seeds on its own. You can't just release the pigeon in the wild. It will die, since it would not know how to find food, either of starvation or it will be an easy prey to cats, hawks etc. 
There is a procedure: soft release. You will have to find were there is flocks of pigeons. There you will have to go with the pigeon in a cage (not to be realsed) so he can see the pigeons around. You will have to do this for a week or more. Have seeds with you to feed the flock also, while you have your pigeon watching their behaviour. After all that you will open the cage and hopefully it will become part of the flock and follow the pigeons.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Dima said:


> It's not ready to be released. First it has to learn to fly well and eat seeds on its own. You can't just release the pigeon in the wild. It will die, since it would not know how to find food, either of starvation or it will be an easy prey to cats, hawks etc.
> There is a procedure: soft release. You will have to find were there is flocks of pigeons. There you will have to go with the pigeon in a cage (not to be realsed) so he can see the pigeons around. You will have to do this for a week or more. Have seeds with you to feed the flock also, while you have your pigeon watching their behaviour. After all that you will open the cage and hopefully it will become part of the flock and follow the pigeons.


Dima, ive already P.M'd Maria with soft release details, but as I also said to her, this is a WOODPIGEON, not a feral.
Woodies are notoriously cautious around humans & also tend NOT to flock in rural areas for eating & foraging so a soft release the way we do ferals is nearly impossible. Although it could be probably be "prepared" around ferals, its not feasable to let it go with ferals as they will reject it from their flock so it would then be on its own & an easy target for predators.
Because of their "skittish" or panicky nature, a healthy flightable woodie does not make a good pet.
The only good way to release them is via a wildlife centre that has an aviary with other woodies, so they can be released in a group.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

*no title lol x*



Dima said:


> It's not ready to be released. First it has to learn to fly well and eat seeds on its own. You can't just release the pigeon in the wild. It will die, since it would not know how to find food, either of starvation or it will be an easy prey to cats, hawks etc.
> There is a procedure: soft release. You will have to find were there is flocks of pigeons. There you will have to go with the pigeon in a cage (not to be realsed) so he can see the pigeons around. You will have to do this for a week or more. Have seeds with you to feed the flock also, while you have your pigeon watching their behaviour. After all that you will open the cage and hopefully it will become part of the flock and follow the pigeons.


dima,i know about soft release 
thats exactly what im gonna do exept i have never seen a flock of woodies...?
no ferals here im afraid  all down town.the only columbidae(  ) birds i get in my garden are collared doves..or ringnecks.not sure lol sounds like the same thing.ringneck...collar?
Bubbly is doing very well.actually,when i fed her before bed time,she ate some baby food by her self and then squeaked at me when i took it away but her crop was full like... lol.anyway,so far so good and i took some more pictures which ill try to post up tomorrow.
hugs and kisses from me,mandie and our new bubbly.
p.s:its actually unreal how jealous mandie is hehe.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Maria, can you post some pics of the birds in your garden ?
Ive a hunch some may well be Woodies, which is a possible start when Bubbles gets old enough lol


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow.. silly me, now i realised it's a wood pigeon. I have a bunch of them in my backyard and yes they are not in a flock,even though the come in the same time..they even peck and chase each other for seeds. I don't know much about wood pigeon's life, besides eating seeds in my backyard lol. I didn't mean to create any confusion.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

* no prob xxxx*



Dima said:


> Wow.. silly me, now i realised it's a wood pigeon. I have a bunch of them in my backyard and yes they are not in a flock,even though the come in the same time..they even peck and chase each other for seeds. I don't know much about wood pigeon's life, besides eating seeds in my backyard lol. I didn't mean to create any confusion.


its okay,i was kinda guessing that anyway


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

quazar,ill try to post pix up.as i said...woodies NEVER come to my garden.but i get a whole loqd of starlings,doves and sparrows.last night i googled collared dove  lol stupid me.of course ringneck and collared is the same thing loll xx
oh and the names Bubbly lolz 
btw,s/hes doing very well and ill post more than one picture up xxxx


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone there?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

pigeonlover2k11 said:


> anyone there?


YES


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol gee thanks  upade:Bubbly almost got attacked by Mandie but i came in on time.phew 
im kinda concerned about the fact that i only get to feed Bubbly twice a day coz thats when the crop empties.btw i stopped giving it baby food.only peas and seeds.digests them well.and the peas are always warm-ish so...how come i only get to feed it twice a day?


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

advice anyone? :/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonlover2k11 said:


> lol gee thanks  upade:Bubbly almost got attacked by Mandie but i came in on time.phew
> im kinda concerned about the fact that i only get to feed Bubbly twice a day coz thats when the crop empties.btw i stopped giving it baby food.only peas and seeds.digests them well.and the peas are always warm-ish so...how come i only get to feed it twice a day?


You can add a drop of organic apple cider vinegar to her food, as that can help speed up digestion, even a tiny bit of applesauce. That is if the baby is digesting slow. The ACV helps get PH to where it should be for proper digestion and applesauce has pectine in it.

Once the bird is almost a month she will automatically not eat as much as she will then need food mostly for energy and healing, but not for laying down new growth cells.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks.will giv her apple cider vinegar as thats the only thhing i have ATM.gonna post pix up soon.just havent been up it latey.


----------

